# Best way to clean white acrylic band?



## Rukas (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

Long time lurker first time poster.

I bought my girlfriend a Michael Kors MK-5218 and the white acrylic band and it seems to have gotten a bit dirty. The problem is nothing I have used will get it off. It's almost like it has absorbed it somehow, I just can't explain it. The watch is less than six months old.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

You could try, 1 part Mr. Clean to 3 parts water and old soft tooth brush, rinse in cool water and dry with a hair dryer
at a distance.


----------



## Square Watch (May 18, 2015)

Hi, I have exactly this problem too -- did you find a solution to this? I have tried a few cleaning solutions but it is as if the acrylic has somehow absorbed some cosmetic into the material.

Thanks!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

You can also try toothpaste and a soft toothbrush. It's worked very well for me in the past.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

I'm afraid that dirt, fake tan, etc. will migrate into the surface of the plastic, rubber does the same,
With Acrylic you can use bleach (dilute it first and only leave it on for a couple of minutes, then rinse it off using plenty of water) or baking soda

Even when using hardcore stuff it is sometimes impossible to fix, it's not on the strap, it's IN the strap


----------



## DivisionFurtive (Sep 9, 2014)

Have you tried isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol)? I haven't tried thus not guarantee but since it's easy to find (you most probably already have some) it's worth a try.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Rit makes a white restorer. Worth a try.


----------



## imprezhouse (Jul 19, 2015)

toothpaste works,...tried before but need to wash n rinse a few times


----------

